# Help ! Rat invasion...



## frigitar (Sep 7, 2006)

Over the last 2 weeks Ive suddenly noticed a couple of rats around the house  

They were spotted a few months earlier in my car (AFTER they'd chewed through a couple of wires ) and we chased them away but they're back i guess.

Also we have a baby here and apparently they're attracted to that weird smell thats around a house with babies.

So....

I was wondering if these ultrasonic rodent repellent things actually work. Also is my PC speaker capable of going that high up? 
please let me know if there are any programs out there or will I have to write one ( i'll need to know the mice-irritating frequency for that ! ).

Thanks
Please help ( feels like someones watching me ....)


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Your stereo will not be effective I fear, plus even if the tweeters could go that high, think of the baby and the hearing issues!. 

We lose our high frequency hearing as we age, I suspect newborn hearing could be quite sensitive to frequencies in the 30 kHz range of such devices..

Use the tried and true method of the solid "rat bait", they are cakes of soap-like rodenticide that the rats will take back to their nests, they will clean out the entire area in a week or so.

Keep putting them out until they no longer "disappear".

You don't want to make them only feel unwelcome, you want them dead and gone.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

frigitar said:


> Over the last 2 weeks Ive suddenly noticed a couple of rats around the house
> 
> They were spotted a few months earlier in my car (AFTER they'd chewed through a couple of wires ) and we chased them away but they're back i guess.
> 
> ...


the electronic gizmos are a waste of hope and money, imo....get some cats


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

A rat terrier can do the job, it's his speciality. Good dog !

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:AmRatTerr2_wb.jpg


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

Please don't put out poison, there's other animals to worry about out there... 

I remember growing up with sewer rats in the neighborhood, sounded like beavers inside the walls when they got into the house and started chewing. These things were 2-3 feet long. Invest in a bb gun if you must. 
Rats are not stupid and I don't know of a deterrent or a safe way of dispatching them... Biggest thing to do is NOT make your home and garden attractive to them, make sure there's nothing to feed on like food scraps and garbage. Also be sure theres no pools of water around... There is probably something around the house that could be attracting them, find it and get rid of it. Be sure to talk to your neighbors and let them know rats are visiting and to be sure theres no food sources.

Are they getting in the house at all? Are there any ways they can get in? You had better make sure there's no holes where they can get in or you'll really be in trouble. 

I agree the gadgets on the market don't work, and rats can be agressive when it comes to territory.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The problem IMHO is your scumbag neighbors leaving trash in their yard. They probably leave garbage on the ground in their backyard or don't close their trash containers. Get rid of the neighbors and your rat problem will be gone too.


----------



## KMW (Apr 1, 2004)

or you could give gerytabby a call, plenty of cats in her threads  


sorry, just being smart as usual


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

rhynes said:


> Please don't put out poison, there's other animals to worry about out there...
> 
> .


 you can use poisons safely with a bait station.

you get poisons that come in large chunks, often has hole in it. Bait station,
marketed by the poison company, will have a place to mount the bait
chunk. The bait station is a box with holes in it that allow a mouse or rat entry
but not larger animals, the bait chunk is locked in position so the rat or
mouse can not carry it elsewhere, they need to eat it in place, 
and the holes are small so that a dog or cat can't reach the bait from the outside.

I have used these successfully. They have peanut material which the
rodents like to eat and can easily smell. The poison causes them to
bleed internally causing them to get thristy so they will go to seek
water before they die.

Bait company claims that rodents killed by it are not toxic to other
animals. A dog or cat could eat the poisoned rodent and not get
any poison to harm them.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

Frank4d said:


> The problem IMHO is your scumbag neighbors leaving trash in their yard. They probably leave garbage on the ground in their backyard or don't close their trash containers. Get rid of the neighbors and your rat problem will be gone too.


 people also feed rats and mice with pet food, bird seed, garden seeds.

so if people feed other animals then they feed rodents too.

if you have a dog or cat you need to make sure that food is stored
enclosed in a metal can. take in what the pet doesn't
eat immediately.

bird feeding on ground or in feeders is hard to manage. rodents
will take advantage.

compost piles containing food should be away from houses. usually
are not a problem if only contain vegetables; meats, fats, cheese
and eggs will attract rats.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just give the rats beer they can't pass gas so the die


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

lexmarks567 said:


> Just give the rats beer they can't pass gas so the die


I heard a similar bait-put some thick gravy on an Alka-Seltzer tablet.
It seems rats and mice dont have the same gas escape mechanism and their stomach cannot release the gas.
(or maybe those candy bits that sizzle in your mouth)

Egads I just had visions of exploding rodents strewn about my basement


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

12ga shotgun.


----------



## JBP198780 (Dec 25, 2006)

a cat would be a good rat killer  lol...

my cat sits right by the stove every soo often...

it got 3 mice soo far...


a 12 gauge shotgun would e 2 much lol...

a little BB gun would kill a mouse lol...


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

do what you can with regard to the poison. if done properly it should not cause harm to other animals. 

where there is one rat there are many and they breed like no tomorrow. so you need to remove the enticements but being careful about trash etc. and if neighbors are not following the same advice then things might not get better. not sure about where you live but in my neck of the woods we take rats seriously and if a neighbor is causing a problem to attract rats the city will do something about it


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

scare the rats away with this

http://valuecarpetonline.com/michigan-dm.jpg

or they may just pee on it

hehe wacor...


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

i dont even have to click on the link to determine what you are referring to South.

good nite all


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

wacor said:


> i dont even have to click on the link to determine what you are referring to South.
> 
> good nite all


you learn fast grasshopper  

we shall seen soon

happy holidays


----------



## frigitar (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh ... 
everyone seems to be interested in the good ol fashioned ways.... hmmm... so the ultrasonic 40Khz sound things are probably just useless...

Guess I ll try posion then .. no pets to worry about ... and no I dont have garbage lying around... like I said though... The smell of new born babies and his clothes around seems to attaract rats and cats and all ... Not sure but thats what "they" say.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> 12ga shotgun.


hmmm could scare em all away with a pic of bush, much cheaper


----------

